# Proper pull up



## nightster (Nov 1, 2015)

Pull ups are one of my weakest exercises.  I want to use more of  my lats. but I don't really feel my lats working.  Does any one have any tips.  I do the palms forward, and arms about shoulder width apart.    I'm not concerned with how many I can do, I'm just trying to use them as part of the bag of tricks to try to widen my back.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 1, 2015)

Ignore the goofy hat and odd sounding voice.


----------



## nightster (Nov 1, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Ignore the goofy hat and odd sounding voice.



Thanks tro!!   This guy reminds me of the Fonz lol ayee!  Good info!


----------



## Lilo (Nov 1, 2015)

I wasn't able to do pullups at all for a really long time. And the reason was I was thinking it wrongly and relying too much on arms. Maybe it's not the same with you,but in case it is, think of it not as pulling yourself up, but as pulling the bar towards you - like rowing. Shoulders back, chest forward, back arched. Pull towards your chest. 

If you can do a few, take note of what goes wrong first, and at which part of the movement - if it's at the beginning you can't pull yourself up chances are you're not pulling your shoulders back. If it's toward the end try a narrower grip and/or keep the contraction for as long as possible.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 1, 2015)

^^ That is 100% correct.
Most people turn the pull up into an arm workout by not stabilizing and keeping their shoulders back; you also don't want to drop down into a complete dead hang - shoulders should be stable through the entire movement. 

You can also try keeping the reps low - sets of 5 for example. Some people, for whatever reason, simply aren't very good at keeping the lats activated once they get into the high rep territories.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 1, 2015)

Omg not everthing requires science or special technique. A pullup is just a pull up. Narrow grip, wide grip, shoulder width grip. Get under the bar and practice. That's all it takes!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 1, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Omg not everthing requires science or special technique. A pullup is just a pull up. Narrow grip, wide grip, shoulder width grip. Get under the bar and practice. That's all it takes!



Boom....!!


----------

